# Kollisionsabfrage von 2 Autos



## d_95 (12. Sep 2007)

Hi leute,

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Autorennen Spiel zu programieren und will die kolision von 2 Autos abfragen.
Es geht zwar mit der kollision von 2 rechtecken aber das ist mir zu ungenau.  
Ich kann auch mit intersects() die Kollision abfragen aber das geht auch nur mit einer frei definierten form die auf Kollision mit einem Rechteck abgefragt wirt.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Kollision von 2 frei difinierten shapes zu prüfen??

Danke schon im vorraus d_95


----------



## Wildcard (12. Sep 2007)

Sieh dir mal die Klasse Area an.


----------



## d_95 (12. Sep 2007)

Danke für die Antwort 
es funkioniert prima :toll:


----------

